# Top tips for moving?



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Well - Its a couple of months until we move to Cape Town and after a brief reccy trip in Cape town and looking at about 13 properties a day from Blouberg to City Bowl, We have finally found somewhere to live and now in the process of getting a bond.
Fingers crossed we have a smooth process for the visa and business visa for us to move across asap next year. lane:

I am wondering what your top tip (s) would be for anyone moving to CT/SA or general one liner advice/immigration tips that you wish you knew before you moved there... accept for not flaunting your money around and the obvious!!

Your help would be appreciated! It's such a head ache moving so your help would be appreciated and good to know that others have been through it!!

Thanks

Em


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

emmacee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well - Its a couple of months until we move to Cape Town and after a brief reccy trip in Cape town and looking at about 13 properties a day from Blouberg to City Bowl, We have finally found somewhere to live and now in the process of getting a bond.
> Fingers crossed we have a smooth process for the visa and business visa for us to move across asap next year. lane:
> ...


I wish I had taken more of our furniture. It is so overpriced here (in my view) and the variety is not great. Also wish I had sorted out my visa before coming into the country.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are on any medication try to have enough supply to tie you over till you have insurance or you have another brand or similar medication you can find in S.A.

I brought my pillows and a few blankets I was glad I did.

I brought way to many clothes and shoes. Just bring things you wear not things you think you are going to wear. I have given away lots of stuff since I have moved here.

I would bring all your electronics, cords, and batteries. They are very expensive.

Get a good reliable car. And take it to AA to get it fully checked out if you are buying a used car. You don't want a dud on the road in S.A.

I agree with Saartjie so much less stress to sort your visa out before you leave.


----------

